# 2010 Trek Madone 5.9 Pro



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm in love! (again







) I've just discovered the Trek 5.9 Pro!









This bike is like the love child of my next purchase '09 Madone 5.2 Pro 
and my dream blacked out stealth 6.9 Pro Project One (at 1/2 the price). 

Basically comes in at about $1000. above my desired entry-fee, 
but for that, I get these +'s "over" the 2009 5.2 Pro:

*Dura Ace 7900 Crankset*
*Dura Ace 7900 Rear Derailleur* 
Ultegra *6700* Drivetrain
*Instant* availability!
*Much* preferred color scheme!

For this bike to be "complete" for me, I'd see it topping out (purchase price included) 
at $5,000. for upgraded saddle/wheelset/tires/tubes/brakes/cockpit/pedals. 
Weight should easily be in the low-15lb range (possibly high 14lbs). 
Perfectly perfect.


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

*Does anybody own one?

If so, have you compared yours to 5.2/6.X Pros?*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2009)

I ride a 2010 5 and my buddy rides a 6. The 5 is not as stiff as the 6. The 6 has a bigger bb. Does it make a differance? Not sure. I do know that when I ride his 6 on rough roads not smooth I feel the road more in the bars. I believe thats do the the larger down tube. I bought my 5 thinking the 2011 5's will have the larger down tube. I think the down tube on the 5 should stay the same and maybe inlarge the bb and internal cables on the down tube. I feel to match the 5 with the 6 and only give them differant carbon cuts down on choice's. I put carbon bars on my bike for ride not weight.I love the ride of my 5. When I need to win a race by secounds I will get a 6. I just love to ride to ride.My bike is posted in How long does it take. Just my thought.


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I ride a 2010 5 and my buddy rides a 6. The 5 is not as stiff as the 6. The 6 has a bigger bb. Does it make a differance? Not sure. I do know that when I ride his 6 on rough roads not smooth I feel the road more in the bars. I believe thats do the the larger down tube. I bought my 5 thinking the 2011 5's with have the larger down tube. I think the down tube on the 5 should stay the same and maybe inlarge the bb and internal cables on the down tube. I feel to match the 5 with the 6 and only give them differant carbon cuts down on choice's. I put carbon bars on my bike for ride not weight.I love the ride of my 5. When I need to win a race by secounds I will get a 6. I just love to ride to ride.My bike is posted in How long does it take. Just my thought.


Thanks TV.


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

Wow...just changing the Dura Ace/Ultegra 6700 to full Ultegra SL brings it down to $660. 
putting it in 5.2 Pro territory and the SL set matches the 5.9's paint almost perfectly. 

5.9 w/Uletgra SL.....................$3748.


----------



## karlmichael (Sep 17, 2009)

the ultegra sl is 150 grams more than the new 6700. 1/3 lb. you get the stiffer crank set with the 6700


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

karlmichael said:


> the ultegra sl is 150 grams more than the new 6700.
> 1/3 lb. you get the stiffer crank set with the 6700


Hey KM. 

How much stiffer? 

As for weight I've read that 6700 is only 44g's lighter than SL:
http://autobus.cyclingnews.com/tech..._ultegra09/1238601971633-1ksk3pxdqskcu-850-65 

I already have a full carbon cockpit waiting for my first carbon bike, a wheelset/tire/tube combination 
in mind (that alone will cover the crankset penalty) and a lighter saddle than the Inform Race Lite.

I actually would order the 5.9 with a WSD handlebar that drops the 
price $42. more since I'm not going to use the stock bar anyway. 

Supposedly, as I read, the 5.9 is 16.1lbs. 
It should easily drop to low 15's when I'm done with it.

The ultimate goal would be a sub-16lb range that's more stable and comfortable than stock.


----------



## karlmichael (Sep 17, 2009)

not sure but they based the 2010 ultregra on the 2009 stiff as a board dura ace build. so im guessing that the new 6700 will feel the same as the 2009 7800 ( which everyone loves)

karl


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

karlmichael said:


> not sure but they based the 2010 ultregra on the 2009 stiff as a board dura ace build. so im guessing that the new 6700 will feel the same as the 2009 7800 ( which everyone loves)
> 
> karl


I could be wrong, but aren't Ultegra SL Cranks already considered stiffer than Dura Ace 7800's?

If so, the Ultegra 6700 would have then be stiffer than the Ultegra SL 6600 Series too to be better? 

Let me do some digging...BRB! 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Here's what I dug up...

http://www.cyclingforums.com/archive/index.php/t-471778.html

"Ultegra 10sp cranks are stiffer and stronger than Dura-Ace, and eveyone in the biz knows it." 



http://www.bikeforums.net/archive/index.php/t-550832.html

"6600 Ultegra is STIFFER this is a FACT.

so yes you would notice a difference in stiffness."




http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=9321

"A stiffness test was published in the french magazine Top Vélo in march 2005 :
the Ultegra 6600 crankset was marginally stiffer than the Dura Ace 7800 (49,14 vs 48,78 N/mm) 
but 90 g heavier (840 vs 752 g)"


----------

